# Submit Button verändern



## Bomber (26. Dezember 2002)

Tachschn,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie man es einrichten kann per CSS einen submit button farblich und auch anders zu verändern, wenn man INPUT schon definiert hat.. 

ich möchte dabei keine klasse benutzen, falls das geht.

danke 
b.


----------



## Fabian H (26. Dezember 2002)

ohne klassen geht das glaub ich net


----------



## Bomber (26. Dezember 2002)

doch geht schon aber ie unterstützt es nicht das spackenprog


----------



## haldjo1 (31. Dezember 2002)

Normalerwiese glaub ich mit input {}
und sonst mit klassen ganz normal. 
ich denk du weist wie das geht


----------



## Blaschki (5. August 2003)

ich bin zwar etwas spät dran, hab das aber erst jetzt gesehen.

versuch´s mal damit:


```
<INPUT type=\"SUBMIT\" Name=\"und weg damit\" style=\"border: #000000 thin solid; background-color: #F5F5DC; color: #000000\">
```


----------

